# Milan: Gordon Singer lunedì in Italia.



## admin (2 Agosto 2018)

Secondo quanto riportato da Premium, Gordon Singer arriverà a Milano nella giornata di lunedì. Previsti incontri e contatti con squadra e dirigenti. Il proprietario del fondo Elliott, e del Milan, incontrerà anche Gattuso al quale verrà ribadita la fiducia.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Agosto 2018)

Molto bene


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Premium, Gordon Singer arriverà a Milano nella giornata di lunedì. Previsti incontri e contatti con squadra e dirigenti. Il proprietario del fondo Elliott, e del Milan, incontrerà anche Gattuso al quale verrà ribadita la fiducia.



mah...mi auguro di sbagliarmi e che con Rino facciamo la stagione della vita. Ma ho tanti tanti dubbi...


----------



## tonilovin93 (2 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Premium, Gordon Singer arriverà a Milano nella giornata di lunedì. Previsti incontri e contatti con squadra e dirigenti. Il proprietario del fondo Elliott, e del Milan, incontrerà anche Gattuso al quale verrà ribadita la fiducia.



Vaaaaai Gordon, portaci una valigetta con 100 Mln di euro da portare a Roma


----------



## admin (2 Agosto 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> mah...mi auguro di sbagliarmi e che con Rino facciamo la stagione della vita. Ma ho tanti tanti dubbi...



.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (2 Agosto 2018)

E come striscia Gordon Singerrr.....


----------



## davidelynch (2 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Premium, Gordon Singer arriverà a Milano nella giornata di lunedì. Previsti incontri e contatti con squadra e dirigenti. Il proprietario del fondo Elliott, e del Milan, incontrerà anche Gattuso al quale verrà ribadita la fiducia.



Viene lunedì per annunciare il grande colpo a centrocampo


----------



## gabuz (2 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Premium, Gordon Singer arriverà a Milano nella giornata di lunedì. Previsti incontri e contatti con squadra e dirigenti. Il proprietario del fondo Elliott, e del Milan, incontrerà anche Gattuso al quale verrà ribadita la fiducia.



Vota Antonio! Vota Antonio!


----------



## Zenos (2 Agosto 2018)

Piacere mr Gattuso questo è l'indennizzo per il disturbo...


----------



## Raryof (2 Agosto 2018)

Gattuso se ne deve andare, uno che difende altri interessi (Mirabelli) in quella maniera non ha nessun motivo per rimanere e soprattutto legarsi con questi dirigenti, a maggior ragione Leonardo.
Tenere Gattuso è un grosso rischio, grossissimo.


----------



## Rivera10 (2 Agosto 2018)

.


----------



## Gekyn (2 Agosto 2018)

.


----------



## Jino (2 Agosto 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> mah...mi auguro di sbagliarmi e che con Rino facciamo la stagione della vita. Ma ho tanti tanti dubbi...



Guarda, anche volendo non ci sono i tempi tecnici per cambiare mister, è palese. 

Conte è in mezzo a battaglie legali, il campionato comincia tra venti giorni scarsi, dai.

Crediamo in Rino, in fondo se lo merita, se poi le cose vanno male pazienza.


----------



## admin (2 Agosto 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Guarda, anche volendo non ci sono i tempi tecnici per cambiare mister, è palese.
> 
> Conte è in mezzo a battaglie legali, il campionato comincia tra venti giorni scarsi, dai.
> 
> Crediamo in Rino, in fondo se lo merita, se poi le cose vanno male pazienza.



Mica tanto "pazienza". Se le cose vanno male buttiamo l'ennesima stagione e continua il loop negativo.


----------



## Aron (2 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Premium, Gordon Singer arriverà a Milano nella giornata di lunedì. Previsti incontri e contatti con squadra e dirigenti. Il proprietario del fondo Elliott, e del Milan, incontrerà anche Gattuso al quale verrà ribadita la fiducia.



Vedremo quanto e come gliela ribadirà


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mica tanto "pazienza". Se le cose vanno male buttiamo l'ennesima stagione e continua il loop negativo.



. Senza dimenticare che ad una certa i nostri giocatori più forti si stufano di buttare ogni stagione in vacca.


----------



## __king george__ (2 Agosto 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Guarda, anche volendo non ci sono i tempi tecnici per cambiare mister, è palese.
> 
> Conte è in mezzo a battaglie legali, il campionato comincia tra venti giorni scarsi, dai.
> 
> Crediamo in Rino, in fondo se lo merita, se poi le cose vanno male pazienza.


è vero che sarebbe stato meglio farlo subito perchè più tardi è peggio è...però sempre meglio ora che a ottobre/novembre ecc 


certo mica c'è la certezza che rino fallisca ci mancherebbe...solo che ad oggi dava molte più garanzie conte e io sinceramente inizio a essere un po stanco delle scommesse,dei prospetti,ecc


ecco perché ad esempio se fosse arrivato un Morata o un Falcao avrei storto fortemente il naso (e qualcuno già si lamentava di questo)...per fortuna la società la pensava come me almeno sull'attaccante


----------



## Mr. Canà (2 Agosto 2018)

Continuo a non capire tutto questo astio per Gattuso. Arrivato a stagione in corso, prende una squadra in condizione fisiche imbarazzanti, gli da solidità, fa la terza media-punti del campionato, restituisce linfa a giocatori che fino a quel momento sembravano delle mezze pippe come ad esempio Calhanoglu... eppure tutti ricordano solo gli scivoloni con Benevento e Verona.

Lasciamolo lavorare. Ha lo spogliatoio dalla sua parte, quest'ano abbiamo anche (finalmente) una prima punta di valore mondiale e con un pizzico di fortuna riusciremo anche ad arrivare ad altri uno o due profili interessanti. 

Conte sarà bravo e tutto quello che volete, ma dai discorsi che leggo qui sembra di avere ancora Inzaghi in panchina.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (2 Agosto 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> è vero che sarebbe stato meglio farlo subito perchè più tardi è peggio è...però sempre meglio ora che a ottobre/novembre ecc
> 
> 
> certo mica c'è la certezza che rino fallisca ci mancherebbe...solo che ad oggi dava molte più garanzie conte *e io sinceramente inizio a essere un po stanco delle scommesse,dei prospetti,ecc
> ...


Mi fai il nome di un allenatore che negli ultimi trent'anni si è seduto sulla panchina del Milan con l'etichetta di certezza?


----------



## Raryof (2 Agosto 2018)

Se uno vuole cambia senza problemi, non c'è scelta, non esistono tempi tecnici esistono rischi da potersi prendere e rischi da lasciare andare perché sembrano la scelta più logica.
La realtà è che Gattuso ha lavorato sul gruppo dell'anno scorso e NON HA PROPOSTO niente di nuovo, solito 451 e mugugni, vero, ci sono nuovi acquisti ma quello che proporrebbe lui in 20 giorni potrebbe farlo qualsiasi altro allenatore, con lo stesso materiale più i nuovi acquisti.
Questo aldilà del rapporto complicato con questa proprietà e questo mettersi in discussione per non essere cacciato per giusta causa, atteggiamenti che fanno male all'ambiente, atteggiamenti da traghettatore che sa di esserlo ma non accetta di essere messo da parte ora che si sente aria di prima giornata... la pagheremo carissima perché il gioco di Gattuso sarà lo stesso dell'anno scorso e gli Higuain, i Caldara, non li ha chiesti lui, sono scelte della nuova proprietà, un Gattuso ti chiede gli Zaza, il mercato low cost, il basso profilo e per questo motivo sono sicuro che partirà con lo stesso modulo dell'anno scorso perché è più semplice così e perché non sa proporre nient'altro.


----------



## __king george__ (2 Agosto 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Continuo a non capire tutto questo astio per Gattuso. Arrivato a stagione in corso, prende una squadra in condizione fisiche imbarazzanti, gli da solidità, fa la terza media-punti del campionato, restituisce linfa a giocatori che fino a quel momento sembravano delle mezze pippe come ad esempio Calhanoglu... eppure tutti ricordano solo gli scivoloni con Benevento e Verona.
> 
> Lasciamolo lavorare. Ha lo spogliatoio dalla sua parte, quest'ano abbiamo anche (finalmente) una prima punta di valore mondiale e con un pizzico di fortuna riusciremo anche ad arrivare ad altri uno o due profili interessanti.
> 
> Conte sarà bravo e tutto quello che volete, ma dai discorsi che leggo qui sembra di avere ancora Inzaghi in panchina.



io vorrei fare una sorta di metafora su Gattuso..dal momento che spesso viene citata la media punti del girone di ritorno ecc

Gattuso è partito molto male poi è andato molto bene e ha chiuso abbastanza male direi…


è come uno studente che viene interrogato quattro volte e prende tre volte CINQUE e una volta NOVE...se fai la media matematica viene 6....ma voi lo riterreste realmente sufficiente e affidabile?


ecco se Gattuso avesse avuto un percorso più lineare mi fiderei di più anche io...ma a me è sembrata più una fiammata sinceramente..


----------



## 7vinte (2 Agosto 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> io vorrei fare una sorta di metafora su Gattuso..dal momento che spesso viene citata la media punti del girone di ritorno ecc
> 
> Gattuso è partito molto male poi è andato molto bene e ha chiuso abbastanza male direi…
> 
> ...



Ha fatto due partite male inizialmente, poi sempre bene, poi un paio male, poi di nuovo bene


----------



## Mika (2 Agosto 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Continuo a non capire tutto questo astio per Gattuso. Arrivato a stagione in corso, prende una squadra in condizione fisiche imbarazzanti, gli da solidità, fa la terza media-punti del campionato, restituisce linfa a giocatori che fino a quel momento sembravano delle mezze pippe come ad esempio Calhanoglu... eppure tutti ricordano solo gli scivoloni con Benevento e Verona.
> 
> Lasciamolo lavorare. Ha lo spogliatoio dalla sua parte, quest'ano abbiamo anche (finalmente) una prima punta di valore mondiale e con un pizzico di fortuna riusciremo anche ad arrivare ad altri uno o due profili interessanti.
> 
> Conte sarà bravo e tutto quello che volete, ma dai discorsi che leggo qui sembra di avere ancora Inzaghi in panchina.



No e che c'è sto hype per Conte che non mi spiego nemmeno io. Per carità bravo e tutto ok. Ma è Allegri che è andato in finale due volte con la Juventus mica Conte. Ha 3 scudetti in Italia ottenuti con la Juventus di cui il primo con un gol non dato di mezzo metro oltre la linea e il suicidio sportivo di Allegri che in Coppa Italia per recuperare una semifinale fa giocare Thiago Silva mezzo acciaccato perdendolo e per l'errore di Galliani di non vendere Pato per Tevez. Gli altri due campionati vinti contro nessuno. Un campionato inglese e poi ha fallito ovunque. E per non farsi mancare nulla è stato anche indagato e condannato per calcioscommesse. Oltre all'aver detto del Milan "il Milan è la mafia del calcio". 

Io questo amore sportivo per Conte non lo capisco. E' un top allenatore? E' un ottimo allenatore si. Ma spalare melma su Gattuso per volere Conte io non lo capisco.


----------



## __king george__ (2 Agosto 2018)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Mi fai il nome di un allenatore che negli ultimi trent'anni si è seduto sulla panchina del Milan con l'etichetta di certezza?



il discorso può anche essere relativamente giusto ricorda però che all epoca avevamo i campioni ora le cose sono cambiate (negli ulti anni)...e comunque un Allegri ad esempio veniva da ottime stagioni...era considerato uno dei giovani emergenti migliori...idem il Conte preso dalla juve 7 anni fa


----------



## Mr. Canà (2 Agosto 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> io vorrei fare una sorta di metafora su Gattuso..dal momento che spesso viene citata la media punti del girone di ritorno ecc
> 
> Gattuso è partito molto male poi è andato molto bene e ha chiuso abbastanza male direi…
> 
> ...



Non mi trovi d'accordo. Sfido chiunque a partire bene con una squadra che aveva lo stesso tenore atletico dei ragazzi con i quali giocavo a calcetto il mercoledì sera.

Per me si è meritato la conferma (magari il rinnova alle cifre attuali no, ma la possibilità di giocarsi una stagione partendo dal ritiro estivo si).


----------



## Djici (2 Agosto 2018)

Mika ha scritto:


> No e che c'è sto hype per Conte che non mi spiego nemmeno io. Per carità bravo e tutto ok. Ma è Allegri che è andato in finale due volte con la Juventus mica Conte. Ha 3 scudetti in Italia ottenuti con la Juventus di cui il primo con un gol non dato di mezzo metro oltre la linea e il suicidio sportivo di Allegri che in Coppa Italia per recuperare una semifinale fa giocare Thiago Silva mezzo acciaccato perdendolo e per l'errore di Galliani di non vendere Pato per Tevez. Gli altri due campionati vinti contro nessuno. Un campionato inglese e poi ha fallito ovunque. E per non farsi mancare nulla è stato anche indagato e condannato per calcioscommesse. Oltre all'aver detto del Milan "il Milan è la mafia del calcio".
> 
> Io questo amore sportivo per Conte non lo capisco. E' un top allenatore? E' un ottimo allenatore si. Ma spalare melma su Gattuso per volere Conte io non lo capisco.



Curioso di sapere dove avrebbe fallito "ovunque"

Solo quest'anno e andato piutosto male con il Chelsea.
E non dimentico nemmeno l'esperienza con la nazionale dove ha portato avanti una banda di scarsoni incredibili.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (2 Agosto 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> il discorso può anche essere relativamente giusto ricorda però che all epoca avevamo i campioni ora le cose sono cambiate (negli ulti anni)...e comunque un Allegri ad esempio veniva da ottime stagioni...era considerato uno dei giovani emergenti migliori...idem il Conte preso dalla juve 7 anni fa


Spiace fartelo notare ma ti contraddici da solo...
Prima chiedi certezze...e poi scrivi...''era considerato uno dei giovani emergenti migliori''
Inoltre...vorrei farti notare che se gli Juventini avessero usato il tuo stesso metro di giudizio non avrebbero mai affidato la panchina ad un giovane emergente come Conte...
Quelli che tu oggi definisci ''certezze'' non è che sono nati già ''imparati''
Hanno fatto gavetta nelle piccole squadre e qualcuno ha scommesso sul loro potenziale...


----------



## Mika (2 Agosto 2018)

Io so solo che qui si sta insultando Gattuso, una bandiera, che anche con un crociato rotto ha lottato nel campo e che lo scorso anno ci ha fatto sognare per un mese il quarto posto dopo che ci ha preso dal decimo posto e 0 obiettivi per Conte che seppur bravissimo allenatore esperto e tutto quello che vuoi che ha sempre parlato male del Milan, che è Juventino fino all'osso e che ci ha dato dei mafiosi che per di più è stato condannato. Si è contestato Scaroni perché è stato indagato e condannato decenni fa e poi si vuole Conte al Milan.
Si parte con il presupposto che Gattuso topperà e tutto il resto, che è mediocre ecc ecc. 

Poi sono certo che arriverà Conte il prossimo anno e alle prime due sconfitte di fila sarete qui tutti a lapidare Conte dicendo "Gobbo maledetto vattene!". 

Conte è meglio di Gattuso? Per esperienza, si. Ma meno male che nel lontano 1987 non c'erano i social quando venne scelto Sacchi. E dopo qualche anno Capello. Ma meno male.


----------



## Petrecte (2 Agosto 2018)

Qui ci dimentichiamo di come Conte è diventato Conte ... cioè grazie al suicidio di Allegri , se quel campionato lo avesse vinto la squadra più forte ora magari le cose sarebbero ben diverse, al netto del gol di Muntary regalammo lo scudo ai gobbi , il resto è storia .... a me poi Conte non piace a livello personale/umano , non dimentico le sue frasi sul Milan .


----------



## Garrincha (2 Agosto 2018)

Non servono certezze, servono allenatori di categoria, non uno che la fase offensiva non sa come neanche disegnarla, non uno che quando perde cade in depressione profonda.

Ah Gattuso finito il richiamo atletico ha fatto praticamente sempre male, ha vinto giusto contro squadre in ciabatte già in vacanza altrimenti ha preso schiaffi


----------



## Zenos (2 Agosto 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Guarda, anche volendo non ci sono i tempi tecnici per cambiare mister, è palese.
> 
> Conte è in mezzo a battaglie legali, il campionato comincia tra venti giorni scarsi, dai.
> 
> Crediamo in Rino, in fondo se lo merita, se poi le cose vanno male pazienza.



Non c'era neanche tempo per il mercato è bisognava continuare con Mirabelli,Berardi e Zaza.
Poi Higuain e Caldara.


----------



## alcyppa (2 Agosto 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Non c'era neanche tempo per il mercato è bisognava continuare con Mirabelli,Berardi e Zaza.
> Poi Higuain e Caldara.



.


----------



## Aron (2 Agosto 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Guarda, anche volendo non ci sono i tempi tecnici per cambiare mister, è palese.
> 
> Conte è in mezzo a battaglie legali, il campionato comincia tra venti giorni scarsi, dai.
> 
> Crediamo in Rino, in fondo se lo merita, se poi le cose vanno male pazienza.




Hanno fatto una scelta, e quella scelta non coincide con la permanenza di Gattuso. È solo questione di "quando".


----------



## __king george__ (2 Agosto 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Hanno fatto una scelta, e quella scelta non coincide con la permanenza di Gattuso. È solo questione di "quando".



cioè che intendi?


----------



## Aron (2 Agosto 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> cioè che intendi?



Appena Conte risolve il contenzioso col Chelsea, daranno il benservito a Gattuso. A prescindere che questo accada entro 24 ore o a campionato già iniziato.


----------



## alcyppa (2 Agosto 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Appena Conte risolve il contenzioso col Chelsea, daranno il benservito a Gattuso. A prescindere che questo accada entro 24 ore o a campionato già iniziato.



Bella vaccata.


----------



## Aron (2 Agosto 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Bella vaccata.



Auspichiamo che Conte si liberi entro pochi giorni. L'alternativa è tenere duro e aspettarlo, oppure mollarlo e servirlo all'Inter su un piatto d'argento per la prossima stagione


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Premium, Gordon Singer arriverà a Milano nella giornata di lunedì. Previsti incontri e contatti con squadra e dirigenti. Il proprietario del fondo Elliott, e del Milan, incontrerà anche Gattuso al quale verrà ribadita la fiducia.



Fino a quando avanti siamo andati girando con Menez, Bacca, Kalinic, Torres e compagnia cantante ci poteva pure stare di rischiare la stagione con una scommessa in panca. Ma è davvero un peccato iniziare una stagione con Higuain in attacco e senza una certezza in panchina.


----------



## diavolo (2 Agosto 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Hanno fatto una scelta, e quella scelta non coincide con la permanenza di Gattuso. È solo questione di "quando".



Per me Leonardo gli proporrà di allenare la squadra B.


----------



## admin (2 Agosto 2018)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Per me Leonardo gli proporrà di allenare la squadra B.



Non c'è nessuna squadra B.


----------



## diavolo (2 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non c'è nessuna squadra B.



Appunto...


----------



## fra29 (2 Agosto 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Appena Conte risolve il contenzioso col Chelsea, daranno il benservito a Gattuso. A prescindere che questo accada entro 24 ore o a campionato già iniziato.



si.. ma sto contenzioso per quanto si può trascinare?!


----------



## __king george__ (2 Agosto 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> si.. ma sto contenzioso per quanto si può trascinare?!



vedo che siamo in moltissimi stra-fiduciosi di Rino proprio...


----------



## Aron (2 Agosto 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> si.. ma sto contenzioso per quanto si può trascinare?!



penso che avremo sufficienti risposte tra domani e martedì, in un senso o nell'altro


----------



## fra29 (2 Agosto 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> penso che avremo sufficienti risposte tra domani e martedì, in un senso o nell'altro



Ma sul contenzioso o per Rino?
Quando tornano da sta pagliacciata in Usa?


----------



## Aron (2 Agosto 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Ma sul contenzioso o per Rino?
> Quando tornano da sta pagliacciata in Usa?



Per tutto.
Tornano lunedì pomeriggio, salvo rinvii.


----------



## fra29 (2 Agosto 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Per tutto.
> Tornano lunedì pomeriggio, salvo rinvii.



Quindi per te lo silurano davvero?
Io spero che Gordon faccia anche un pronto a Paolino..


----------



## Aron (2 Agosto 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Quindi per te lo silurano davvero?
> Io spero che Gordon faccia anche un pronto a Paolino..



Sì, per me Gattuso ha i giorni contati, a prescindere da Conte. 
Chi fa lo sforzo di prendere Higuain, Caldara e altri giocatori che a breve arriveranno, non si affida a un allenatore che è ancora un'incognita, perdipiù molto legato alla vecchia gestione e segnato da sconfitte entrate nella storia come quelle contro il Benevento e la finale di coppa con la Juventus.

Io se apro un ristorante di lusso con i migliori ingredienti possibili, non metto come chef un giovane appena uscito da una comunissima scuola alberghiera. Ci metto Gordon Ramsay.


----------



## admin (2 Agosto 2018)

I tifosi della altre squadre sono letteralmente terrorizzati dalla possibilità che Conte possa arrivare al Milan. Scrivono, più o meno, "Speriamo resti Gattuso, così al massimo sarà la solita Europa League".


----------



## Davidoff (2 Agosto 2018)

E' palese che faranno di tutto per prendere una certezza in panchina, Gattuso purtroppo ha mostrato di saper portare buoni risultati solo nel periodo in cui correvamo il doppio degli altri ed è impossibile farlo per una stagione intera. Conte va preso ora che è libero, se dovessimo lasciarcelo sfuggire potrebbe veramente finire all'Inter.


----------



## fra29 (2 Agosto 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Sì, per me Gattuso ha i giorni contati, a prescindere da Conte.
> Chi fa lo sforzo di prendere Higuain, Caldara e altri giocatori che a breve arriveranno, non si affida a un allenatore che è ancora un'incognita, perdipiù molto legato alla vecchia gestione e segnato da sconfitte entrate nella storia come quelle contro il Benevento e la finale di coppa con la Juventus.
> 
> Io se apro un ristorante di lusso con i migliori ingredienti possibili, non metto come chef un giovane appena uscito da una comunissima scuola alberghiera. Ci metto Gordon Ramsay.



Esempio perfetto (con tutto il rispetto e amore per Rino calciatore).
Unico dubbio il fatto che non se ne parli per nulla.. fosse davvero vicina la risoluzione dell'affaire di Andonio con il Ciolsi non uscirebbe qhalche spiffero?
Non vorrei davvero che il.destino vincoli Ri o a questa panchina.. e oggettivamente, soprattutto se arrivasse un centrocampista, questa squadra è sopra il livello di Rino, almeno di quello attuale.
Per esempio siamo sicuri che riesca a catturare uno come Gonzalo?


----------



## Igniorante (2 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> I tifosi della altre squadre sono letteralmente terrorizzati dalla possibilità che Conte possa arrivare al Milan. Scrivono, più o meno, "Speriamo resti Gattuso, così al massimo sarà la solita Europa League".



Che mazzata che sarebbe per questi fetenti. 
Amo Gattuso, milanista vero a cui ogni tifoso dovrebbe essere riconoscente a vita, ma al momento in panchina abbiamo bisogno di altro.


----------



## Aron (2 Agosto 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Esempio perfetto (con tutto il rispetto e amore per Rino calciatore).
> Unico dubbio il fatto che non se ne parli per nulla.. fosse davvero vicina la risoluzione dell'affaire di Andonio con il Ciolsi non uscirebbe qhalche spiffero?
> Non vorrei davvero che il.destino vincoli Ri o a questa panchina.. e oggettivamente, soprattutto se arrivasse un centrocampista, questa squadra è sopra il livello di Rino, almeno di quello attuale.
> Per esempio siamo sicuri che riesca a catturare uno come Gonzalo?



Per me Gattuso riuscirebbe eccome a incantare Higuain, in linea teorica.

All'atto pratico, i giocatori quanto possono prendere sul serio un allenatore che è al corrente dei colloqui tra la società e il suo successore designato?


----------



## fra29 (3 Agosto 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Per me Gattuso riuscirebbe eccome a incantare Higuain, in linea teorica.
> 
> All'atto pratico, i giocatori quanto possono prendere sul serio un allenatore che è al corrente dei colloqui tra la società e il suo successore designato?



Però di questi contatti non si parla da giorni e l unica sparata è stata di Mediaset 3 settimane fa..
Magari è tutto nella nostra testa e Gordon davvero tranquillizza Rino per questi rumors


----------



## luigi61 (3 Agosto 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Hanno fatto una scelta, e quella scelta non coincide con la permanenza di Gattuso. È solo questione di "quando".





Aron ha scritto:


> Appena Conte risolve il contenzioso col Chelsea, daranno il benservito a Gattuso. A prescindere che questo accada entro 24 ore o a campionato già iniziato.





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Fino a quando avanti siamo andati girando con Menez, Bacca, Kalinic, Torres e compagnia cantante ci poteva pure stare di rischiare la stagione con una scommessa in panca. Ma è davvero un peccato iniziare una stagione con Higuain in attacco e senza una certezza in panchina.





Admin ha scritto:


> I tifosi della altre squadre sono letteralmente terrorizzati dalla possibilità che Conte possa arrivare al Milan. Scrivono, più o meno, "Speriamo resti Gattuso, così al massimo sarà la solita Europa League".





Igniorante ha scritto:


> Che mazzata che sarebbe per questi fetenti.
> Amo Gattuso, milanista vero a cui ogni tifoso dovrebbe essere riconoscente a vita, ma al momento in panchina abbiamo bisogno di altro.


Cari amici, ho la netta sensazione percezione della quiete prima della tempesta
Ho il Milan nel sangue, più di una volta mi è capitato di pensare o sognare oggi vinciamo o perdiamo ed è successo non so come spiegarlo...ve beh anche io sono del pensiero che è già tutto fatto con Conte me lo sento, e solo questione di tempo


----------



## Salina (3 Agosto 2018)

Petrecte ha scritto:


> Qui ci dimentichiamo di come Conte è diventato Conte ... cioè grazie al suicidio di Allegri , se quel campionato lo avesse vinto la squadra più forte ora magari le cose sarebbero ben diverse, al netto del gol di Muntary regalammo lo scudo ai gobbi , il resto è storia .... a me poi Conte non piace a livello personale/umano , non dimentico le sue frasi sul Milan .



Ma lasciate perdere conte non e da milan, non come allenatore ma come persona,io gattuso questa stagione la farei fare, se proprio devo avere un desiderio come 
allenatore dico sempre ancelottii altra pasta rispetto al parruchino come tecnico e come uomo,preferisco perdere con ringhio che anche vincendo avere conte con I suoi piagnistei post e pre partita.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (3 Agosto 2018)

Salina ha scritto:


> Ma lasciate perdere conte non e da milan, non come allenatore ma come persona,io gattuso questa stagione la farei fare, se proprio devo avere un desiderio come
> allenatore dico sempre ancelottii altra pasta rispetto al parruchino come tecnico e come uomo,preferisco perdere con ringhio che anche vincendo avere conte con I suoi piagnistei post e pre partita.



A me invece piacerebbe ricominciare a vincere qualcosina ahah


----------



## Igniorante (3 Agosto 2018)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Cari amici, ho la netta sensazione percezione della quiete prima della tempesta
> Ho il Milan nel sangue, più di una volta mi è capitato di pensare o sognare oggi vinciamo o perdiamo ed è successo non so come spiegarlo...ve beh anche io sono del pensiero che è già tutto fatto con Conte me lo sento, e solo questione di tempo



Speriamo


----------



## fra29 (3 Agosto 2018)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Cari amici, ho la netta sensazione percezione della quiete prima della tempesta
> Ho il Milan nel sangue, più di una volta mi è capitato di pensare o sognare oggi vinciamo o perdiamo ed è successo non so come spiegarlo...ve beh anche io sono del pensiero che è già tutto fatto con Conte me lo sento, e solo questione di tempo



Spero tu ci prenda..


----------



## Salina (3 Agosto 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> A me invece piacerebbe ricominciare a vincere qualcosina ahah



Perche siete milanisti nati nell epoca delle vittorie,io poco piu che bambino divento milanista l anno della retrocessione in b,se volevo vincere facile diventavo tifoso della juve, anche a me comunque piacerebbe tornare a vincere, ma non a tutti costi ,che poi e tutto da vedere se gattuso non ha le capacita di portarci a vincere qualcosa.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (3 Agosto 2018)

Salina ha scritto:


> Perche siete milanisti nati nell epoca delle vittorie,io poco piu che bambino divento milanista l anno della retrocessione in b,se volevo vincere facile diventavo tifoso della juve, anche a me comunque piacerebbe tornare a vincere, ma non a tutti costi ,che poi e tutto da vedere se gattuso non ha le capacita di portarci a vincere qualcosa.



Beh, hai ragione! Ho visto davvero tante vittorie ahaha


----------



## alcyppa (3 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Premium, Gordon Singer arriverà a Milano nella giornata di lunedì. Previsti incontri e contatti con squadra e dirigenti. Il proprietario del fondo Elliott, e del Milan, incontrerà anche Gattuso al quale verrà ribadita la fiducia.



È probabile che se debba succedere qualcosa di grosso legato al Milan sarà proprio nei giorni dell'arrivo del figlio di Paul Singer.


Sono piuttosto curioso di vedere cosa...


----------



## Raryof (3 Agosto 2018)

Bene bene vedo che vi state per allineare un po' tutti..
E' chiaro anzi chiarissimo che Leonardo appena insediato abbia semplicemente fatto una valutazione delle trattative in corso, bloccandole e portando avanti quelle che erano le sue priorità, questo non è andato da Gattuso a chiedergli: chi vuoi?
La tripla trattativa è roba sua, è roba che viene dopo la ridicola presa di posizione di Gattuso poco prima della cacciata di Mirabelli, poi scusate un attimo, ma Leonardo viene chiamato per far partire un progetto e non si guarda subito attorno sondando le disponibilità di alcuni profili interessanti? e allora non facciamoci sfuggire l'occasione, non so se ci staremo dentro come tempi, anche secondo me Gattuso verrà silurato l'esatto momento in cui Conte si libererà ma se ha le palle che si facesse da parte lui tanto sul campo dovrà dimostrare poco, non è un innovativo, è uno di quegli allenatori che per un motivo o per un altro sta riuscendo nell'impresa di riuscire a cominciare una stagione da traghettatore dopo tutto quello che è successo e per vaccate commesse da altri.
Finisca presto questa tournée ridicola, se vogliamo approfittare ancora del poco tempo che rimane allora bisogna cambiare l'allenatore prima di 4-5 giorni da oggi, tanto il mercato è ancora aperto e l'11 titolare è ancora work in progress per cui pagheremmo uno scotto molto minore se atterrassimo subito uno come Conte anche in ottica progetto futuro, non è mica il tipo che si prende l'anno e poi aspetta qualcuno che vada a bussargli, Conte lo blocchi mesi prima oppure sei pirla..


----------



## luigi61 (3 Agosto 2018)

Salina ha scritto:


> Perche siete milanisti nati nell epoca delle vittorie,io poco piu che bambino divento milanista l anno della retrocessione in b,se volevo vincere facile diventavo tifoso della juve, anche a me comunque piacerebbe tornare a vincere, ma non a tutti costi ,che poi e tutto da vedere se gattuso non ha le capacita di portarci a vincere qualcosa.



Amico tifoso, non è questione di quando di è diventati milanisti......io lo ero già nel 1973 e ho nitido il ricordo di Enrico Ameri che annunciava a tutto il calcio minuto x minuto (all'epoca trasmettevano solo i 2 tempi per radio) "grosse novità da Verona" dove perdemmo 5 a 3 come ero allo stadio nel 1978 ultima di campionato anno della stella ed ho visto pure il Milan retrocedere in diretta a Cesena 81 82 dove pur vincendo si andò in b e ovviamente ho goduto appieno delle vittorie berlusconiane; tutto questo c'entra poco con Conte e Gattuso; la semplicissima verità è che con tutto il rispetto per l'uomo ,Gattuso era e resta un novizio, un traghettatore per quello era stato chiamato, poi il DUO TRAGICO ha cambiato le carte in tavola; magari Rino diventerà un grande mister oggi però non lo è è il Milan ha urgentissimo bisogno di un VERO allenatore ; Conte puo piacere o meno, ha dimostrato però con i fatti di essere tra i migliori, tutto qua


----------



## admin (3 Agosto 2018)

Per me è scontato che Gattuso resti al suo posto. Vedremo cosa accadrà in seguito.


----------



## alcyppa (3 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> I tifosi della altre squadre sono letteralmente terrorizzati dalla possibilità che Conte possa arrivare al Milan. Scrivono, più o meno, "Speriamo resti Gattuso, così al massimo sarà la solita Europa League".





Admin ha scritto:


> Per me è scontato che Gattuso resti al suo posto. Vedremo cosa accadrà in seguito.



Lo è, ormai rimane con però l'ombra di Conte dietro.
Per me è una stupidata ma tant'è, mi pare sia questa la strada intrapresa.


Chissà come mai i tifosi avversari sono terrorizzati da Conte e non da Rino...


----------



## gabri65 (3 Agosto 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Bene bene vedo che vi state per allineare un po' tutti..
> E' chiaro anzi chiarissimo che Leonardo appena insediato abbia semplicemente fatto una valutazione delle trattative in corso, bloccandole e portando avanti quelle che erano le sue priorità, questo non è andato da Gattuso a chiedergli: chi vuoi?
> La tripla trattativa è roba sua, è roba che viene dopo la ridicola presa di posizione di Gattuso poco prima della cacciata di Mirabelli, poi scusate un attimo, ma Leonardo viene chiamato per far partire un progetto e non si guarda subito attorno sondando le disponibilità di alcuni profili interessanti? e allora non facciamoci sfuggire l'occasione, non so se ci staremo dentro come tempi, anche secondo me Gattuso verrà silurato l'esatto momento in cui Conte si libererà ma se ha le palle che si facesse da parte lui tanto sul campo dovrà dimostrare poco, non è un innovativo, è uno di quegli allenatori che per un motivo o per un altro sta riuscendo nell'impresa di riuscire a cominciare una stagione da traghettatore dopo tutto quello che è successo e per vaccate commesse da altri.
> Finisca presto questa tournée ridicola, se vogliamo approfittare ancora del poco tempo che rimane allora bisogna cambiare l'allenatore prima di 4-5 giorni da oggi, tanto il mercato è ancora aperto e l'11 titolare è ancora work in progress per cui pagheremmo uno scotto molto minore se atterrassimo subito uno come Conte anche in ottica progetto futuro, non è mica il tipo che si prende l'anno e poi aspetta qualcuno che vada a bussargli, Conte lo blocchi mesi prima oppure sei pirla..



Caro Raryof, il tuo discorso va bene e può essere condivisibile, ma, senza polemica, se togli il riferimento alle palle di Gattuso è meglio, anzi, è opportuno.

Gattuso non dimostra palle se si fa da parte per fare un favore agli altri che vogliono un altro allenatore. E' esattamente l'inverso. Gattuso ha le palle se crede nel suo progetto e lo porta avanti con determinazione. Se Gattuso si facesse da parte allora sì che dimostrerebbe poche palle (e tutti lo direbbero, ne sono sicuro), perché se tu per primo non credi nel tuo progetto allora è finita. Come possono crederci anche gli altri?


----------



## gabri65 (3 Agosto 2018)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Amico tifoso, non è questione di quando di è diventati milanisti......io lo ero già nel 1973 e ho nitido il ricordo di Enrico Ameri che annunciava a tutto il calcio minuto x minuto (all'epoca trasmettevano solo i 2 tempi per radio) "grosse novità da Verona" dove perdemmo 5 a 3 come ero allo stadio nel 1978 ultima di campionato anno della stella ed ho visto pure il Milan retrocedere in diretta a Cesena 81 82 dove pur vincendo si andò in b e ovviamente ho goduto appieno delle vittorie berlusconiane; tutto questo c'entra poco con Conte e Gattuso; la semplicissima verità è che con tutto il rispetto per l'uomo ,Gattuso era e resta un novizio, un traghettatore per quello era stato chiamato, poi il DUO TRAGICO ha cambiato le carte in tavola; magari Rino diventerà un grande mister oggi però non lo è è il Milan ha urgentissimo bisogno di un VERO allenatore ; Conte puo piacere o meno, ha dimostrato però con i fatti di essere tra i migliori, tutto qua



Caro Luigi. Vorrei farti una semplicissima domanda, che magari ti suonerà strana.

Supponiamo, solo per un momento, che Gattuso allena il Milan per tutta la prossima stagione. Supponiamo che il Milan arriva 2^ in classifica, per tutta una serie di episodi, fortuna, o scarsità dei risultati delle altre.
Supponiamo adesso, che Conte allena Milan da domani. Alla fine del campionato il Milan arriva 4^ in classifica, e agguanta comunque la CL.

Saresti così gentile da dirmi come classificheresti questa diatriba Conte/Gattuso? Reputeresti ancora Conte meglio di Gattuso? Oppure Gattuso è diventato un allenatore maturo e degno del Milan?


----------



## fra29 (3 Agosto 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Lo è, ormai rimane con però l'ombra di Conte dietro.
> Per me è una stupidata ma tant'è, mi pare sia questa la strada intrapresa.
> 
> 
> Chissà come mai i tifosi avversari sono terrorizzati da Conte e non da Rino...



Stessa tua sensazione


----------



## luigi61 (3 Agosto 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Caro Luigi. Vorrei farti una semplicissima domanda, che magari ti suonerà strana.
> 
> Supponiamo, solo per un momento, che Gattuso allena il Milan per tutta la prossima stagione. Supponiamo che il Milan arriva 2^ in classifica, per tutta una serie di episodi, fortuna, o scarsità dei risultati delle altre.
> Supponiamo adesso, che Conte allena Milan da domani. Alla fine del campionato il Milan arriva 4^ in classifica, e agguanta comunque la CL.
> ...



Amico tifoso Gabri, per quanto fatto vedere ad oggi dai 2 allenatori preferisco sempre e comunque puntare su Conte aldilà delle supposizioni od evenienzae che in una singola stagione possano accadere; ritengo Conte uno dei pochissimi allenatori capaci di incidere in maniera rilevante su una squadra, ho negli anni apprezzato il gioco è i RISULTATI che sempre e comunque le squadre da lui allenate sono riuscite ad esprimere ed ottenere ; il problema non è Gattuso in se stesso, se al suo posto ci fosse per esempio Montella o Mazzarri o Giuidolin etc etc mi esprimerei allo stesso modo; attualmente Gattuso è in una fase della sua INIZIALE carriera di allenatore nella quale dovrebbe farsi le ossa in serie b come appunto faceva a Pisa o a Palermo e poi con il tempo e i RISULTATI ambire a salire di livello; nel suo caso è accaduto esattamente l'opposto senza pero aver dimostrato nulla che possa consentirgli di aspirare ad allenare una Big , a maggior ragione nel caso nostro dove abbiamo urgentissimo bisogno di rilancio; ovviamente massimo rispetto dovuto, ad un giocatore che tanto ha dato ai nostri colori


----------



## gabri65 (3 Agosto 2018)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Amico tifoso Gabri, per quanto fatto vedere ad oggi dai 2 allenatori preferisco sempre e comunque puntare su Conte aldilà delle supposizioni od evenienzae che in una singola stagione possano accadere; ritengo Conte uno dei pochissimi allenatori capaci di incidere in maniera rilevante su una squadra, ho negli anni apprezzato il gioco è i RISULTATI che sempre e comunque le squadre da lui allenate sono riuscite ad esprimere ed ottenere ; il problema non è Gattuso in se stesso, se al suo posto ci fosse per esempio Montella o Mazzarri o Giuidolin etc etc mi esprimerei allo stesso modo; attualmente Gattuso è in una fase della sua INIZIALE carriera di allenatore nella quale dovrebbe farsi le ossa in serie b come appunto faceva a Pisa o a Palermo e poi con il tempo e i RISULTATI ambire a salire di livello; nel suo caso è accaduto esattamente l'opposto senza pero aver dimostrato nulla che possa consentirgli di aspirare ad allenare una Big , a maggior ragione nel caso nostro dove abbiamo urgentissimo bisogno di rilancio; ovviamente massimo rispetto dovuto, ad un giocatore che tanto ha dato ai nostri colori



Benissimo. La mia era infatti una domanda provocatoria. Detta così, la tua tesi pro-Conte è assolutamente comprensibilie (anche se uno può non essere d'accordo). Io fra l'altro non sono nemmeno un pro-Gattuso, se ricordi bene. Quello che appunto alle "fazioni" pro o contro allenatore è la mancanza di lucidità, da ambo le parti si vanno a giustificare le ipotesi più assurde, invece che dire semplicimente che si ritiene un allenatore più adatto di un altro sulla base di esperienza pregresse, oppure, dall'altra parte, si giustifica con il "bandierismo". Ancora temo non si sia compresa questa cosa molto semplice.


----------



## luigi61 (3 Agosto 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Benissimo. La mia era infatti una domanda provocatoria. Detta così, la tua tesi pro-Conte è assolutamente comprensibilie (anche se uno può non essere d'accordo). Io fra l'altro non sono nemmeno un pro-Gattuso, se ricordi bene. Quello che appunto alle "fazioni" pro o contro allenatore è la mancanza di lucidità, da ambo le parti si vanno a giustificare le ipotesi più assurde, invece che dire semplicimente che si ritiene un allenatore più adatto di un altro sulla base di esperienza pregresse, oppure, dall'altra parte, si giustifica con il "bandierismo". Ancora temo non si sia compresa questa cosa molto semplice.


Tra i pro Gattuso è imperante quello che definisci bandierismo che a mio parere tra tutte le motivazioni possibili e quella per me meno comprensibile! secondo questo principio all'Inter dovrebbe esserci Zenga alla Roma Totti ma mi pare non funzioni proprio così. ..

PS per me Gattuso dovrebbe comunque rimanere in società con altri compiti perche ha tante cose e valori da insegnare ai calciatori


----------



## Vikash (3 Agosto 2018)

Non capisco le tempistiche. Non capisco le modalità.
Ma proprio alla luce del rispetto che gli si deve, per me *Gattuso sa già tutto*.


----------



## Aron (3 Agosto 2018)

Vikash ha scritto:


> Non capisco le tempistiche. Non capisco le modalità.
> Ma proprio alla luce del rispetto che gli si deve, per me *Gattuso sa già tutto*.



Lo si vede dalle conferenze che fa


----------



## Vikash (3 Agosto 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Lo si vede dalle conferenze che fa



Ma si! Un po' com'era stato per Brocchi


----------



## Mirk (3 Agosto 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Per tutto.
> Tornano lunedì pomeriggio, salvo rinvii.



Gattuso saboterà l’aereo per non incontrare Singer


----------



## luigi61 (3 Agosto 2018)

Vikash ha scritto:


> Non capisco le tempistiche. Non capisco le modalità.
> Ma proprio alla luce del rispetto che gli si deve, per me *Gattuso sa già tutto*pe.





Aron ha scritto:


> Lo si vede dalle conferenze che fa



Le tempestiche però sono fondamentali nel nostro caso.....Mi torna che sappia già tutto solo nel caso che Conte venga annunciato al ritorno dagli Usa; in caso contrario non penso gli abbiano detto "resti finché non si libera Conte...." meno male che sara un mistero che sarà svelato a breve


----------



## Aron (3 Agosto 2018)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Le tempestiche però sono fondamentali nel nostro caso.....Mi torna che sappia già tutto solo nel caso che Conte venga annunciato al ritorno dagli Usa; in caso contrario non penso gli abbiano detto "resti finché non si libera Conte...." meno male che sara un mistero che sarà svelato a breve



Lui è al corrente dei contatti continui tra Leonardo e Conte. Più difficile secondo me che gli abbiano già detto che verrà esonerato al ritorno della tournée. Quel che è certo è che Scaroni ha già detto che gli parlerà. 

La domanda che pochi si sono posti è perché Scaroni abbia voluto rivelare in conferenza che incontrerà Gattuso (in un modo e in un tono come se fosse il primo incontro), visto che Scaroni è al Milan già da un anno e poteva vedere Gattuso tutte le volte che voleva


----------



## alcyppa (3 Agosto 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Lui è al corrente dei contatti continui tra Leonardo e Conte. Più difficile secondo me che gli abbiano già detto che verrà esonerato al ritorno della tournée. Quel che è certo è che Scaroni ha già detto che gli parlerà.
> 
> *La domanda che pochi si sono posti è perché Scaroni abbia voluto rivelare in conferenza che incontrerà Gattuso (in un modo e in un tono come se fosse il primo incontro), visto che Scaroni è al Milan già da un anno e poteva vedere Gattuso tutte le volte che voleva*



Beh mi pare che non fosse ancora ufficialmente il nuovo presidente prima della partenza per gli States, o sbaglio?

Ci sta che voglia incontrarlo una volta ottenuta la carica.


----------



## luigi61 (3 Agosto 2018)

Vikash ha scritto:


> Non capisco le tempistiche. Non capisco le modalità.
> Ma proprio alla luce del rispetto che gli si deve, per me *Gattuso sa già tutto*.





Aron ha scritto:


> Lui è al corrente dei contatti continui tra Leonardo e Conte. Più difficile secondo me che gli abbiano già detto che verrà esonerato al ritorno della tournée. Quel che è certo è che Scaroni ha già detto che gli parlerà.
> 
> La domanda che pochi si sono posti è perché Scaroni abbia voluto rivelare in conferenza che incontrerà Gattuso (in un modo e in un tono come se fosse il primo incontro), visto che Scaroni è al Milan già da un anno e poteva vedere Gattuso tutte le volte che voleva



Secondo il mio parere ci sono 2 possibilità :
1 Gattuso sa già che non allenera più il Milan perché hanno preso Conte
2 non sa nulla perché nulla gli è stato comunicato in mancanza di accordo con Conte; sa dei contatti solo perché appresi dai media come noi , ma la societa non gli ha comunicato niente


----------



## RossoSuNero (3 Agosto 2018)

Se lo vuoi cambiare lo cambi appena mette piede giù dall'aereo.

E' una scelta, come è una scelta quella di tenere Gattuso. Non ce n'è una migliore o peggiore a prescindere.

Però se lo fai lo fai adesso.


----------

